# Accepted to NYU - What to do?



## kmgphoto (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I have a difficult choice to make.

I recently got accepted to film/tv production at NYU as an undergrad transfer.  As you can imagine, I was ecstatic...especially considering how hard I have heard it is to do this.

Anyway, the problem is that, as I knew already, NYU is infamous for their terrible financial aid.  I ended up getting offered mostly loans with a tiny (2500) scholarship.  My parents intend to contribute to my schooling, but even with their help, I will most likely end up owing 50-60k by the time I graduate.

I didn't get into UCLA, USC, haven't heard from Chapman, and the only other school I got into was California State - Northridge, but as a Pre-CTVA student so I still have to take some classes before I can even apply to the film program.

What should I do?  I know that NYU is arguably (with USC) the best program in the country and many famous people in the industry have graduated there.  Will going there be worth it?  Will the opportunities given to me at NYU be worth the debt?  Any current NYU film students out there or recent grads?

Please help, I have two weeks to accept their offer.


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 1, 2011)

Based on what I know (which may be wrong if someone would like to correct me), it is dependant on your style of film making.
Do you want your film to be indy styled or do you want to make it as more commercial?
if you want to go indy, then go east coast. NYU and east coast schools are very well known for their avant garde style film making and their indy style film.
if you want to go more commercialized then go west coast. Chapman is pretty damn slow with notifying people of whether or not they are accepted or not, so I suggest giving the admin office a call and/or check webadvisor (seems to be most up to date).

one thing to note as well is that the alumni might make the school more attractive but it is your work that define you. So don't fall into the trap that because you graduate from a school where famous people studied at, that you will get as much of a chance to break into the industry. 
I hope that helps.


----------



## kmgphoto (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Mike_V for your input, 

To be honest, I enjoy indie films quite a lot.  However, I also enjoy many "big budget", commercial as you put it, films as well.  I haven't made very many actual films myself, I have worked a handful of productions in low level positions though.  It might be important for me to say that I am more interested in Cinematography than I am writing/directing.  I have been mostly spending the last 5 years or so doing stills, but my involvement on films and watching them helped me realize that what I want is to be a DP.

Yes, Chapman is very slow...my app has been pending for months.

Does anybody else have any ideas or input?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a similar dilemna, I was accepted to the Graduate program this last year, but I talked to a friend who is currently enrolled at USC and he set my head straight.  The answer is go.  Clearly take some time and make sure it is what you want, but this is your best chance, arguably, to get into the business.  Being given this chance is a huge opportunity, and while money comes and goes in life, shots like this do not.  So sure you may be in debt for some time, but you can always apply for more scholarships, and loans and find creative ways to fund your schooling, getting a second chance to go back and do it again is something that no sum of money can buy.


----------



## kmgphoto (Jun 1, 2011)

Robbie, 

You raise an excellent point.  One that I am going to consider heavily.  

So, you got into the grad program at NYU?  Are you attending now?


----------



## sittle (Jun 2, 2011)

I actually was also just accepted as a transfer student at NYU Tisch and will be attending.

I had a similar problem with not getting much financial aid.  I'll probably end up owing about 20-30k.

Since I haven't attend yet, I can't comment as to whether it's worth it or not.  However, I also felt like I would regret not taking the amazing chance I had, although I probably won't feel that way when I'm unemployed with thousands in debt.  Who knows?


----------

